# Ryanair increase in charges



## Galway99 (24 Aug 2007)

*Ryanair are starting to charge people €3 to check in!!!*

This really is an extra baggage charge of €3 as this fee can only be avoided if you check in online.  However the catch is that if you have check in luggage you can't checkin online!!! 

Below is how Ryanair have put the spin on it​*[SIZE=+1]RYANAIR MAKES WEB CHECK-IN FREE TO REDUCE AIRPORT QUEUES
*

[/SIZE]
Web Check-in/Priority Boarding service entirely free
Airport check-in desk service charged at £2/€3 per person
All other passengers can purchase priority boarding online
Ryanair, Europe’s largest international airline, today (Friday, 24th August 2007) announced new incentives to encourage passengers to use Ryanair’s “Check’N’Go” web check in service, while at the same time discouraging passengers from checking in bags or using airport check in queues.  Ryanair’s web check-in service will be entirely free and enables passengers travelling with only hand luggage to avoid airport check-in and go straight through security, cutting out the queues and overcrowding which are now commonplace at many airports. 
With effect for new bookings made from Thursday, 20th September onwards: 

Web check-in will be free for passengers travelling with hand luggage only* and will also include free priority boarding at the departure gate.
Passengers who do not avail of free web check-in will be charged £2/€3 for using airport check in facilities
**Priority boarding will be made available for purchase online as well as through the existing sales points  - call centres and airports for a fee of £2/€3 per person
Announcing these new incentives for passengers, Ryanair’s Peter Sherrard said:
“Ryanair’s web check in and priority boarding service has proven very popular among passengers by freeing them from check-in queues and departure gate queues.  However clearly charging for this service has acted as a disincentive.  We expect that providing this service free of charge (with Ryanair’s generous hand baggage allowance of 10 kilos) will significantly increase usage. From the 20th September 2007, all passengers making new reservations on Ryanair.com will have the option to select the free web check-in and priority boarding service.  Passengers who wish to travel with checked baggage will be subject to a small fee to reflect the cost of airport check in desk facilities.
“Also from that date all passengers not using our web check service will be able to purchase our **priority boarding service on Ryanair.com as well as the existing call centre and airport ticket desks.  This will make it much easier for passengers, particularly those travelling with families, to purchase our priority boarding service. These new measures will, we believe, encourage more and more passengers to travel without checked in baggage and use Ryanair’s free web check-in and priority boarding service.  These passengers will do so entirely free of charge, whilst avoiding the check in queues and being among the first to choose their seats onboard.  Our web check-in/priority boarding service is undoubtedly the way forward, and with Ryanair’s combination of lowest fares, more flights, best  punctuality and now, free of charge web check in and priority boarding, passengers have never had a better deal on Ryanair, the world’s favourite airline”.
*Certain passenger restrictions apply see online check in website for details
** Passengers with special needs who have pre-advised Ryanair of their condition are not required to purchase priority boarding as seats will already be reserved onboard and they will be boarded after general boarding has been completed.


----------



## ClubMan (24 Aug 2007)

Galway99 said:


> *Ryanair are starting to charge people €3 to check in!!!*


So what? If you don't like their charges/terms & conditions then buy your flights elsewhere.


----------



## Galway99 (24 Aug 2007)

How do you mean "so what?".  I've just posted to the forum to let people know that this has been announced.  It is a new term and condition.  I'm sure its of interest to people.  Its a bit harsh to critise my post for just posting a fact.


----------



## ClubMan (24 Aug 2007)

Your use of multiple exclamation marks and the terms "catch" and "spin" suggested that you were making some value judgement on the matter rather than simply  drawing people's attention to it.


----------



## Galway99 (24 Aug 2007)

so what?


----------



## ClubMan (24 Aug 2007)

So I will comment if I see fit.


----------



## GeneralZod (24 Aug 2007)

Hope it doesn't encourage too many people using on-line check-in to get priority boarding.  That's well worth it to avoid the worst of the scrum to get on-board. Flying back from Stansted recently the priority queue itself was too large. If they had a priority-priority queue I'd pay for it.


----------



## serotoninsid (24 Aug 2007)

GeneralZod said:


> Hope it doesn't encourage too many people using on-line check-in to get priority boarding. That's well worth it to avoid the worst of the scrum to get on-board. Flying back from Stansted recently the priority queue itself was too large. If they had a priority-priority queue I'd pay for it.


Can't see much value in this myself.  At the end of the day the bus can't takeoff 'till everyones on the bloody thing.


----------



## GeneralZod (24 Aug 2007)

serotoninsid said:


> Can't see much value in this myself.  At the end of the day the bus can't takeoff 'till everyones on the bloody thing.



The advantages that I see in it are:

Slightly less time standing in a queue. One can sit down and then barge past the non priority people standing in a queue when they start boarding.

When you get on the plane you can see where the kids are sitting and sit as far as possible away from them.

Get a seat in front of the engine which is a bit quieter.


----------



## Jock04 (24 Aug 2007)

I think when a business that tirelessly promotes itself on low prices puts its' prices up,( and let's face it,for many, that what this amounts to), it's reasonable to portray this in a negative light.
Just because you can shop elsewhere shouldn't preclude you from expressing dissatisfaction with a supplier.


----------



## Nige (24 Aug 2007)

Well, considering that Ryanair already charges a fee for every piece of checked luggage, adding another charge for having check-in luggage seems a bit unreasonable.


----------



## ClubMan (24 Aug 2007)

Nige said:


> Well, considering that Ryanair already charges a fee for every piece of checked luggage, adding another charge for having check-in luggage seems a bit unreasonable.


That really depends on whether their total price come out better than the alternatives in specific situations or in general.


----------



## Galway99 (24 Aug 2007)

From my reading of the situation a family of 4 on the same reservation who have one check in bag between them previously had to pay a €12 baggage charge for a return flight. 
Now they will have to pay €36 baggage and checkin charge. (resisted the temptation to add an "!")

So its probably advisable to split your booking into 2.  1 person with the checkin bag and remaining people on a seperate booking so they can checkin online.


----------



## pc7 (24 Aug 2007)

I'd use ryanair for weekend breaks to the UK and that, i always just bring a back pack (I know for longer breaks/kids etc mightn't be that easy) but they are going to remove the 3 € charge for priorty boarding once this charge comes into affect so for people like me who use it that way I'm saving money


----------



## Guest120 (24 Aug 2007)

pc7 said:


> I'd use ryanair for weekend breaks to the UK and that, i always just bring a back pack (I know for longer breaks/kids etc mightn't be that easy) but they are going to remove the 3 € charge for priorty boarding once this charge comes into affect so for people like me who use it that way I'm saving money



In the same boat, great news to be honest.


----------



## Guest127 (24 Aug 2007)

just back from Faro and from that airport anyway the PB is not alone a waste of money - it's a penalty kick for the non PB's. When boarding commenced the two ( easy jet colours    )staff allocated to calling passangers forward clearly called forward  in this order 1) families with small children b) anyone with a PB yellow sticker. Those people boarded the bus first. Then we were all let board. bus goes to the aircraft and who was off first? The last to board the bus.  which was us the non PB's. My main gripe with this latest charge is the fact that if you have luggage to check ( weight/liquid or whatever) you cannot check in online. So basically its a charge on anyone with a suitcase who needs to check it in . This will be mostly families and people travelling on holidays. and on travellers who won't have access to a computer for the return journey. and on older people ( just waiting for CM to ask how I make this claim).


----------



## z103 (24 Aug 2007)

I think it's a positive step forward too. Aerlingus will also probably start doing this too.

What would really be a good idea is to get rid of those stupid '200ml hair gel' rules. Those are really pointless, although maybe whoever makes up these rules are in cohoots with nail-scissors manufacturers.



> This will be mostly families and people travelling on holidays. and on travellers who won't have access to a computer for the return journey. and on older people ( just waiting for CM to ask how I make this claim)



Most airports have computer terminals, as do most hotels.
I don't think a person's age has anything to do with it. Young people may shun the internet and older people may embrace it. (and I not even Clubman )


----------



## tosullivan (24 Aug 2007)

that leaves with Ryanair with probably nothing else to charge us for now...


----------



## Galway99 (24 Aug 2007)

leghorn said:


> Most airports have computer terminals, as do most hotels.


 
Yes but you need a computer with a printer.  Its difficult to find one of them free to the public in an airport and if you did you'd have to be a the airport more than 4 hours before your flight to check in.


----------



## ShaneMc (24 Aug 2007)

im not 100% sure you have to pay the check in charge if you pay the baggae fee. I could be wrong


----------



## Galway99 (24 Aug 2007)

Galway99 said:


> From the 20th September 2007, all passengers making new reservations on Ryanair.com will have the option to select the free web check-in and priority boarding service. *Passengers who wish to travel with checked baggage will be subject to a small fee to reflect the cost of airport check in desk facilities.*​


​ 
Think this highlights the charge


----------



## serotoninsid (24 Aug 2007)

pc7 said:


> but they are going to remove the 3 € charge for priorty boarding once this charge comes into affect so for people like me who use it that way I'm saving money


 This was always optional although the way they have it included as default, removing it is not intuitive.



			
				GeneralZod said:
			
		

> Slightly less time standing in a queue. One can sit down and then barge past the non priority people standing in a queue when they start boarding.
> When you get on the plane you can see where the kids are sitting and sit as far as possible away from them.
> Get a seat in front of the engine which is a bit quieter.


Well my philosophy now is to stay sitting  until everyone else is on - that way no standing/queueing.  Don't see too much difference in seating  and theres no guarantee you wont end up beside a howling snapper.


----------



## BOXtheFOX (24 Aug 2007)

I always travel with no check in luggage but choose to pay priority boarding so that I can sit at the front of the plane.  I would be happy to pay a fee to choose the seat that I sit in. It now appears that there is no longer any priority boarding, because everyone gets priority boarding who check in on line from now on.

I have booked a number of flights up until next March and paid priority boarding it appears that this has been a waste of money.

It would be nice if we could print off our check n'go for our return journey before we leave on the outward journey.


----------



## GeneralZod (24 Aug 2007)

serotoninsid said:


> Well my philosophy now is to stay sitting  until everyone else is on - that way no standing/queueing.  Don't see too much difference in seating  and theres no guarantee you wont end up beside a howling snapper.



It's good that you feel that way as the priority system wouldn't work without people with your view of it.

Usually they let the people at the front of the plane off first. There's no clambering over someone else to get a seat or not finding stowage space above one's seat.


----------



## serotoninsid (24 Aug 2007)

GeneralZod said:


> Usually they let the people at the front of the plane off first. There's no clambering over someone else to get a seat or not finding stowage space above one's seat.


 Ok, now on this I do agree - i do find this terribly annoying.  How the hell people cant get in to their seat and out of the bloody thing without so much shuffling around I will never understand.
However, on my last flight, I was last in and first out - so theres no consistency.


----------



## bleary (25 Aug 2007)

tosullivan said:


> that leaves with Ryanair with probably nothing else to charge us for now...


Mmm could try charging for use of the Toilets,or maybe you can use them 
but 1 euro coin to get 'quality' toilet paper???


----------



## amgd28 (25 Aug 2007)

bleary said:


> Mmm could try charging for use of the Toilets,or maybe you can use them
> but 1 euro coin to get 'quality' toilet paper???



Crikey, don't be giving them ideas!


----------



## Guest127 (25 Aug 2007)

and the next question is how are they proposing to charge for it? at time of booking hopefully. But if MOL is really really trying to reduce the queues at check in then he should make it as difficult as possible to pay this charge. Otherwise it might be seen for what it really is. An additional charge. Easier really to increase the baggage charge but thats ammunition he can use at a later date anyway. Passengers with overweight bags are sent to a different location to pay for the excess weight. This isn't too bad in Dublin where Ryanair have a desk but at other airports it might not be so easy. Might sound like I am knocking RY but I have flown twice this year with them -Fuerteventura and Faro and on both occasions it did what it says on the tin. Excellent value for money as on both occasions I was able to avail of very reasonable prices. It's the constant adding on thats irritating. so the €39.99 flight to Faro winds up at nearer €65. and not all the charges are outside of Ryanairs control as they might lead some to believe.
This might be another way around that EU recommendation that they price they quote should include all the charges. Ryanair quote a 'full' price and then YOU add to cost by chosing 'luxury' extras. Like queueing for check in.


----------



## shankly (25 Aug 2007)

cuchulainn said:


> It's the constant adding on thats irritating. so the €39.99 flight to Faro winds up at nearer €65.


 
That's what bugs me. I'm all for transparency in pricing and I like to know what I'm paying for, but the price you're quoted should be what you expect to pay. Imagine going into a shop for a tin of beans and after paying what's on the price tag the shopkeeper says, "and now you must pay an extra 3 euro to go towards my shop lease".

I wonder if MOL would still claim that it speeds up check-in if passengers start protesting by paying in all coppers, or if the check-in desks run out of change if many passengers pay with large notes.


----------



## ClubMan (26 Aug 2007)

bleary said:


> _Mmm could try charging for use of the Toilets,or maybe you can use them
> but 1 euro coin to get 'quality' toilet paper???_


They already charge €2 for the low quality toilet paper.


----------



## BOXtheFOX (27 Aug 2007)

Brilliant!


----------

